

Best Buy to make Internet price matching permanent to prevent 'showrooming' - SlipperySlope
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/15/3994050/best-buy-internet-price-matching-permanent-showrooming

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"As before, Best Buy won't match any online retailer's price, but instead has
a list of 19 retailers it will match. Those retailers include Apple.com,
Amazon.com, Crutchfield.com, and Walmart.com. The usual caveats of identically
matching the product apply, and customers will need to actively ask for the
price matching before purchase in order to qualify. To do so, you'll need to
bring in the URL from the competing retailer and have Best Buy definitively
match it to the product you want to purchase."

